# Alastair Stewart



## robbie 1954 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi all,

I went to Glasgow Nautical College (1972-1974) with Alastair Stewart who worked Shaw Savill. When I left the MN in 1980 I moved to Hampshire and lost touch with him.
I believe he was killed in a accident on some ship (dont know which) but don't no much else about it.
Can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## mcgrattan (Sep 27, 2004)

I sailed with Alastair on Shaw Savill's Icenic 20 September 1974 - 20 February 1975. I hadn't heard of him for years but got an e mail in November of last year. At that time he was living in South America and as far as I am aware was Chief Engineer on Maersk Boston.

Tom McGrattan


----------

